
24th anniversary of the Challenger disaster - fogus
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/01/28/24th-anniversary-of.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29
======
ilamont
Sad. I was in high school when it happened, I remember my Chemistry teacher
telling us the news and then everyone watching it on a TV that someone had
rolled out. The explosion, and the investigation that followed really shook
the foundations of our beliefs as the U.S. as the leader in space exploration
and engineering.

